# Online Pilates



## Neens (Jan 23, 2020)

Morning.
I have been doing a 1 hr pilates class since April - in a studio attached to my physio, where I have also been a client for 14 months. I started with chair as mobility was a big issue post injury and 'graduated' to mat in the summer. I have only just (after 14+ months) gained the ability to rise on the balls of my feet after sciatic nerve deemed half my left leg and foot to numbness - so I am not talking amazing Olympic standard pilates (I used to do NYC Ballet Pilates but think those days are in my past now)... so
my trainer is training in London and all classes were cancelled.

Does anyone know of a good online resource that I could follow to sub my class today? 
I have got some NHS Chair pilates links but need a beginners mat. 

Thanks


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 23, 2020)

How about this?
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/nhs-fitness-studio/pilates-for-beginners/


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 23, 2020)

Youtube have loads on there, worth a search.

Sounds like you are doing well!


----------



## Neens (Jan 23, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> How about this?
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/nhs-fitness-studio/pilates-for-beginners/


Thanks - I have saved a range of these NHS videos this morning and managed a half hour. I did back to back activity and I know in class it is a slightly gentler pace even though we do an hour. So with 2 slipped discs didn't enter the pain barrier.


----------



## Neens (Jan 23, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> Youtube have loads on there, worth a search.
> 
> Sounds like you are doing well!


Thanks Phoebe - did a search and saved some. 
The pilates was an alternative to 2nd surgery/back surgery - it has taken longer but has less devastating risks involved. It was a way of trying to get the limb working again or at least learning how to use it without being able to feel it. When I had mobility back I was told by consultant and physio to deal with the muscle waste. (9 months of not being able to walk properly/ manipulate/ control foot). Now it is still numb but a much smaller area so almost do this exercise class for fun now. Although it is still helping a body which still has at least 7 months of healing and strength building to do. And now I have diabetes I will probably continue to make room for pilates in my life.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 23, 2020)

Sounds like you are doing great @Neens 

Let us know when you are running the first forum Skype Pilates For Beginners sessions and we can all dial in


----------



## Neens (Jan 24, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sounds like you are doing great @Neens
> 
> Let us know when you are running the first forum Skype Pilates For Beginners sessions and we can all dial in


Ha! Ha! You joke  - in years to come I may just post a link!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 24, 2020)

Neens said:


> Ha! Ha! You joke  - in years to come I may just post a link!



A new career as a Pilates Youtuber beckons!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 25, 2020)

I used to love my lunchtime Pilates classes, then I got moved to a different office.  I now do yoga one evening a week, but I am fast running out of evenings to do anything.


----------



## Neens (Jan 25, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> A new career as a Pilates Youtuber beckons!


I'll get my coat!


----------

